

Clojure's loop and recur in JavaScript - mjdesa
https://github.com/mjdesa/loop-recur

======
AaronLasseigne
Neat, I did a similar thing in Ruby using continuations.
[http://www.sitepoint.com/clojure-loops-
ruby/](http://www.sitepoint.com/clojure-loops-ruby/)

